# New Holland 68 baler slides



## farminwithjunk (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anyone on here made or make the wooden bearing slides for the plunger? $ 100 each from NH is a little steep.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd trundle to the NH dealer and order a set, get 'em and jot down the dimensions and make a set and return the NH parts to the dealer. Dealers typically chatge a 10% restocking fee. The make a set. 10% of a sawbuck is 10 bucks, a bargain to get the original dimensions.

I just ordered (and returned) the complete rocker, pillow block and packer fork trunion assembly for a 575. Thought mine was sloppy so I put on the new stuff and it was sloppier than the stuff I took off so it went back. I guess my stringent greasing policy pays off. 100,000 bales at least and the moving parts are better than new.

I like to replace parts before they break.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

No I haven't personally, but the guy that I bought my baler from did. Not a big deal really, just get some 2" think hardwood and have at it. I think mine are made of white oak, but I'm sure ash, red oak, or any stable hardwood would be fine.


----------



## farminwithjunk (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I made my own. Started with 8/4 white oak and this is what I made.


----------



## Raggedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

How did you make out installing those slides?
I am about to do the make & install new ones for my NH 68 and would appreciate hearing he voice of experience!
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I made a set for my 67 last year, simple as can be. I made them 1/16 or so over sized and belt sanded them to a final fit and finish, then put the butchers wax to them. Bales like a new one now. I got some Oak dunage free from a lumber yard, picked it over and got the best sections.


----------



## farminwithjunk (Jun 23, 2012)

Raggedmark said:


> How did you make out installing those slides?
> I am about to do the make & install new ones for my NH 68 and would appreciate hearing he voice of experience!
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## Centipede3001 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey i was wondering if anyone had the dimensions for the blocks that they could send me im trying to make a set for my nh 68


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/32105-new-holland-68-plunger-slide-dimensions/

Here's a link to some info on the dimensions of the plunger slides


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I can order you a set of slides from a aftermarket supply that I am a dealer for check out my website at www.rosshayandsprigsfarm.com price is $25.00 a piece plus freight


----------

